# Round ligament pain = less chance of miscarriage?



## Beanie4

I've had 2 early losses in the past 6 months and now am pg almost 8 weeks and due in October. I had a u/s at 7w1d and measured 7w0d with a heartbeat of 159 and was told all looked good. But naturally I still have worries about miscarriage although I'm nauseous, I throw up here and there, I'm tired, and have round ligament pains here and there (this is my 7th pregnancy - I've had 4 healthy pregnancies so I know distinctly what round ligament pains are).

I guess my question is - if I'm experience round ligament pains does that mean baby is growing and there is less chance of miscarriage? Has anyone experienced a miscarriage but still had round ligament pains? Thanks!


----------



## beth30

Come to think of it, during my early m/c's I don't recall any kind of pain other than af like cramping... I had it alot from the time I thought I was pregnant, until the end (obviously worse at the end) But with my son, I had cramps on and off for the first few weeks(lower back cramps), and round ligament pain..another thing, I had sensitive boobs with my m/c, for a few days, but with my son, I had painful boobs...and it is the same now... I hope all of this means something good...


----------

